# Brandungsangeln Ems Dollart



## arno (14. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
In der “Angelwoche“, Ausgabe Nr. 23  2003 steht ein Bereicht über Brandungsangeln an der Knock, Dorsche aus der Ems.
Hat da schon mal jemand geangelt oder kommt von dort???
Soll laut Angelwoche die einzigste Gegend zum Brandungsangeln an der Ostfriesischen Küste sein !


----------



## Waldi (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin Arno,
dieser Bericht ist der absolute Lacher. Habe in einem Beitrag auf diesem Board schon einmal die Frage "Wo sind die Knockdorsche" gestellt. Kannst da ja auch mal nachlesen. Wenn ich aber solche Berichte lese, dann weiß ich warum ich keine Angelzeitungen mehr lese. Das Bild mit den vielen Platten welche der Bengel anscheinend mit der leichten Spinnrute gefangen haben will, ist mir schon öfters begegnet, und auf keinen Fall an der Knock aufgenommen. Auch die beiden gezeigten Dorsche sind von ihrer Färbung her eher wo anders gefangen worden. Binn in diesem Jahr schon mindestens 10 mal genau an der Stelle gewesen - immer von Dorschen keine Spur. Auch Leute die mit "jetzt aber mal ehrlich" oder "kein Anglerlatein" ihre Ausführungen beginnen machen mich stutzig. Habe so einen "Lachsbiss" auch schon gehabt - der Seehund hat sich zum Glück nicht in der Schnur vertüdelt und sich nicht verletzt. Auch "Schönwetterbrandungsangler" in kurzen Hosen fangen eher selten. Also Arno - laß Dich nicht vera... !


----------



## arno (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Waldi!
Na das hört sich ja prima an!
Schreiben die denn nur noch schrott?
Das ist doch nur noch verarsche wenn Du damit recht hast!
Dann lese ich lieber nur noch Angelboard!
Naja, man könnte es ja noch unter Witz-zeitung abtun und weiterlesen!
Ist also genauso ein Schwachsinn wie der Blinker mit seinen tollen Fotos von den Baby Butts! 
Wie siehts denn sonst dort oben aus?
Was kann man denn da überhaupt fangen?
Und kann man dort überhaupt Angeln?


----------



## Waldi (18. Dezember 2003)

Moin Arno,
habe bemerkt, daß Du auch meinen Beitrag "Wo sind die Knockdorsche" gelesen hast. Da sind ja Deine Fragen schon fast beantwortet. Habe an der Knock auch schon Tage erlebt, wo sich Fehmarn und Co. verstecken können. Leider ist das in diesem Jahr anders, und was bis heute nicht gekommen ist, ist auch nicht mehr zu erwarten. Mit Glück kann man zwar auch mal eine Platte erbeuten. Die sind aber eher klein und mehr als 3 hatte ich noch nie. Auch Aalmuttern gehen im Winter mal an den Haken. Die sind aber noch kleiner und würgen eher zufällig meine mit Absicht etwas größer gewälten Haken herunter. Mit dem Wittling ist es an der Knock eigentlich wie mit den Dorschen. Das heißt in diesem Jahr nix. In der wärmeren Jahreszeit kann man wohl mal einen Aal erwischen. Wegen diesen Strippen müß man aber nicht extra zur Knoxk fahren, die gibts im Revier vor der Haustür auch. Auch die Krabben sind dann eine Plage. Wenn allerdings Dorsch da ist, ist die Knock zum Brandungsangeln super. Vom Parkplatz 100 m und es kann los gehen. Auch Köder kein Problem - man sollte aber noch bei Ebbe ankommen um ca. 30 bis 60 min Zeit fürs Wattisbuddeln zu haben. Die kann man direkt an der Seebrücke finden. (ca. 200 m links vom Angelplatz) Es ist auch Platz genug da für viele Angler, man muß dann eben nur etwas weiter gehen. Nervend sind allerdingst bei Tag und gutem Wetter die vielen Spaziergänger und Hunde, aber wann angeln wir Brandungstypen denn schon bei Tag und Sonnenschein. Vielleicht wirds ja mal wieder besser mit den Dorschen in der Nordsee, und wir treffen uns ander KNOCK.
Bis denn dann 
Waldi


----------



## arno (19. Dezember 2003)

MoinWaldi!
Na das ist ne Antwort mit der man was anfangen kann!
Melde dich doch bitte, wenn sich am Knock was tut!!!
Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt einmal, oder auch 2 mal!!!


----------

